# Mini Excavator Mower



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

Has anyone used a bushog on the arm of a mini excavator or seen this done? I am in the process of making this setup for my mini and just wondered if anyone had any suugestions.payup


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

Go here and take a look. http://www.heavyequipmentforums.com/Forum/showthread.php?t=3432

Blake
WA


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah I have a post in there also but no responses yet. Thanks


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

Oh okay, I see it now. Shoot over to www.lawnsite.com and post a new thread with that question, he's on both (minimax, the guy with the deere mini) but lanwsite is much more active with more professionals on it then HEF.

Blake


----------

